
Ebtrees: Elastic Binary Trees (2011) - ingve
https://wtarreau.blogspot.com/2011/12/elastic-binary-trees-ebtree.html
======
Someone
_”I was told that Wikipedia cannot hold original work, only copies of what can
be found somewhere else”_

I wouldn’t expect you were told that. Wikipedia _does_ require information to
be ‘notable’, which _”generally means that the topic must have been covered in
mainstream media or major academic journal sources that are independent of the
article 's subject”_, but _”copies of what can be found somewhere else”_
almost certainly implies copyright infringement, so AFAIK, Wikipedia requires
writers to write their own texts, rather than copy-pasting text from
elsewhere.

([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia#Content_policies_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia#Content_policies_and_guidelines))

Also, if I had to review this text, I would say it needs editing for
readability/understandability. The above already may be a sign of that.
Another example: reading _”the worst case may happen with a small tree (for
instance, 32 distinct keys of one bit)”_ , I am lost. I can’t think of more
than two distinct one-bit keys (yes, that may become clear on closer reading,
but I scan first, to see whether it’s worth doing the closer reading)

~~~
lifthrasiir
Not just that, Wikipedia specifically prohibits original research [1] because
it doesn't (while not in the practice, at least rightly) want to be _the_
source of the truth [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:No_original_research](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:No_original_research)

[2] Can be inferred from, for example,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Fringe_theories](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Fringe_theories)

------
ntenenz
For those who don't recognize the author's name,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAProxy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAProxy)

~~~
tonetheman
I was hoping I was not the only one that noticed this. Haproxy forking RULES.

------
rurban
Willy really should have put the Administriva section at the bottom. My
reading of the work was constantly being disturbed by the unrelated Wikipedia
drama.

------
smitty1e
Sometimes the idea of Wikipedia excels the actual site.

~~~
jarfil
Sometimes people don't understand the difference between the Wikipedia and a
random wiki, then insult its moderators, right before admitting they didn't
even keep a copy of the document they've written.

Makes me much less interested in whatever else they have to say.

